# Knights of the emperor



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Knights of the emperor*
(a grey knights rp and sequel to knights of the sword)​
If a citizen or the imperium is lucky enough to learn about the existence of the Ordo malleus they will speak of legends among men. The will speak of Tyler Bael who stood down a mighty daemon prince and his horde of shapeless warp beasts and lived. They will speak of brother Uriel who got both his arms cut off and killed a chaos lord with nothing except the muscle in his leg and the metal on his feet. They will speak of brother Orian who survived a brutal psychik attack by a lord of change then turned it back and imploded the tzeentchians head. They will speak of brother Ortius who lived for 500 years in the warp being tortured by a slanesh cultist obsessed with turning the knight to chaos and returning to his brothers free of corruption and fire in his eyes. These men are not mere soldiers of the gaurd, they are not the venerable space marines who are scrutinised for every sign of corruption. They are mighty grey knights who spit on chaos and burn xeno scum. These warriors will never be defeated so long as their faith holds true, and it has been holding since the Ordo malleus was formed.

So if you hadn't realised by now this rp is about grey knights, specifically a small squad overseeing of the destruction of the traitor regal knights and daemon corrupted flame wardens. Under their command is the remnants of the regal knights chapter, 12 space marines companies and 57th and 22nd panterran warhawks. Even with thisconsiderable sized force the task will be long and gruelling. Of course the knights faith won't break but will the others?

Rules:
1: I'm not going to bother going over the normal rules, most of you already know them and i would be wasting my time writing them but they still apply. NOTE: any new players reading feel free to pm me about rules or the stickies have all the information you will need to play.
2: 5 sentence minimum but I really do encourage you to write as much as you can. I don't care if it takes you longer than the deadline to get your post up so long as it is good quality over quantity.
3: respect your other players, if any problems arise my pm box will be open.
4: updates will be once everyones posts are up but I will give a day to aim for which will be around a week give or take a couple of days.
5: pm me if you're going to be late/not posting or if you have any queries about the recruitment thread or anything in the action thread.

Now down to business, I need 5 people to play as bare minimum but I would ideally like 8 or 9 players. You play as a group of grey knights pit together into a squad and sent to scout ahead and assassinate the two daemon prince leaders of the traitors.

Justicar- if you wish to play as the justicar send me a separate cs for the position via pm and the dice shall decide who plays it.
Strike-
Strike-
Interceptor-
Interceptor-
Purifyer-
Purifyer-
Purgitarian-
Purgitarian-

Name: be sensible, suitable names for 40k check out the name generators if your struggling.

Age: your pretty veteran so anywhere from 300-900 is possible in lore terms.

Type: strike squad, interceptor, purifier or purgitarian. Here the gw definition of each:

Grey Knight Strike Squads often form the vanguard of an assault. They are often tasked with the capture of vital locations and key objectives, deploying by fixed teleporter to ensure a swift seizure of isolated or inaccessible locations.

Grey Knight Interceptor Squads carry personal teleporters, allowing them to 'shunt' themselves through Warp space to another location on the battlefield.

Grey Knight Purifiers are considered to be utterly incorruptible, even more-so than their brethren. In battle their cleansing flame will scour the souls of enemies nearby, consuming them from the inside out. If the flames do not take their lives, the Purifiers certainly will.

Grey Knight Purgation Squads are the support units for the Grey Knights. Their skill with ranged weapons is unmatched and, in the direst of circumstances, they can use their psychic powers to fire at unseen enemies that thought they were safe behind cover.

Different types have access to slightly different wargear for example I might give the purgitarian special issue ammunition or a strike squad might be given jump packs or something else to increase heir speed. However you all START with the same wargear except two of you.

Appearance: Are you a giant 4867 eyed monkey? No your a daemon killing grey knight, so you dress like one. Grey armour yadda yadda yadda, also what do you look like under the helm?

Personalty: again you are a grey knight so you act like one, you won't be a coward or a reckless bloodthirsty warrior. The best warriors in the galaxy use the right tactics to win the day although a little bit of blood thirst isn't a bad thing.

History: where did you come from? Even though you won't remember what chapter were you from before the knights and why were you picked to join them? You have been specially picked for this mission out of a long list of candidates, what makes you stand out? A really heroic and impressive event? Long years of dedicated service? Or have you underperformed since you joined and this is your chance to prove you deserve to be in the ranks of the imperiums best?

Weapons: to start off with you all have power halberds and wrist mounted storm bolters asides the justicar who may take a power sword if he wishes.

Equiptment: psychic hood, frag & krak grenades (two of each) or two melta bombs, justicar may take auspecs.

So that's it, if you have any queries pm me and I shall see you in the other side.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice idea for the rp, i just see two flaws in it.

1: Grey Knights are recruited from the Black Ships and therefor are ALL in some degree psykers though their power levels vary greatly.

2: Being all psykers Grey Knights use FORCE weapons instead of power weapons, as force weapons do infinitely more harm to Daemons than power weapons.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

revan4559 said:


> Nice idea for the rp, i just see two flaws in it.
> 
> 1: Grey Knights are recruited from the Black Ships and therefor are ALL in some degree psykers though their power levels vary.
> 
> ...


I know all grey knights are pskers, I haven't put any restrictions on having powers, I have forgotten to put psychic hoods in the equipment list though.

And second, I thought power halberds were force weapons.......


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

There known as: Nemisis Force Halberds. Power Halberds are just rare power weapons as power weapons usual take the form of an Axe, Sword or Fist.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

On another small note, Knights aren't recruited from chapters like the Deathwatch, they are like other astartes taken from a young age, difference of course being they look for psykers and even higher standards


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Name: Garrod Thorin "Annihilus" 

Age:648.

Type: Purgitarian.

Appearance: Standard gray knight in save the Cassandra pattern helm, which has a open face plate that you click into place. under the hlem he has a short black hair cut, and a hard stubbern face with a broken nose were a Obliterator punched him once.

Personalty: Calm, cool, he fights with a grace of form and function and though he enjoys purging hertics as much as the next Knight he ejoys, out thinking them more. He hates chaos as much for being Idots as being choas. 

History: Garrod Thorin does not know form whence he came, it just as likely hes a clone as he i to be a formor guardsmen. all he knows is that when you become a gray knight they wipe you memoerys clean, and Garrod does not care. Garrod served with a unit of gray knights based Caida (spelled it wrong) who kept a eye, on the eye of terror. in fought on almostly every planet on the rim of the eye, keeping deamons and hertics in cheack, and though these were allmighty deed there were to many to list. 

the action that broke his nose was upon the planet Indera a standed HSDPA (hertic summoning deamons purge them all) misson. he was teleported to the compound were he took fire from a dug in and emplaced Heavy bolter. lobbing frag grenades with his mind at it he disabled it and joined the rest of his squad. they were cutting though the outer guards of tratior guardsmen and when, before his eys, a heavy weapon team sworn to slaanesh used a a blastmaster hidden in the building to sweap the feild of every one, guard and knight who, now being pinned by the rapid fire blasts of noise took losses to heavy bolters. 

baceing his legs arpart he ripped into the bunker of a building with his Psy cannon ripping the mere cement and steel building to dust in the wind. as his squad recovered they found there Justicar was dead and Garrod took over and led his squad into the fortifcation. cutting though a ocean on hertics they made there way into the inner strong hold.

the room was bloody, it marked the walls the floor, everything. when there were all in the room there was a flash of light that blinded every one before the air rattled to heavy gunfire before they recovred. 

there in the center of the room were a pair of Obliterators seeking some archan technology in the building, they knew or cared not. Storm bolt blazeing the knight went to battle, but the Obliterators did not care. flesh molding and shifting they soon had massive twin side power blades for right hands and assult cannons for left arms. blocking blade blows they sliced though sacred armor with the deamon spawned cannons. 

Garrod Thorin did not charge forword, but only so he could pummel them with his heavy gun, and he did. when one let its guard down he let rip on full auto gun blazeing into the monster he roared cry so of faith as his gun chanted it own praise. the deamon, man, machine, thing staggered back the heavy sactifed rounds do what even holy storm bolters could not. he marched forword gun blazeing upon the second as it dispatched another knight and turned to face him. the bullets supptered as the Psycannon roared in his hands but faulted agasint the Refractor field it spawned in its hell blessed body. its left arm molded and shifted like runny clay the assult cannon fadeing into the metel and meat only for the maw, that was the muzzle of a plasma cannon to emearge, and the blade shifted pulled within its self and became a power fist.

seeing his time short Garrod droped his gun with a prayer of apology to its sacrid machine sprit, and drew his force halbard and charged forword the deamon lashed out with both it and his mind. The deamon back handed him crushing his nose within his helmet along with the front of his helm. the deamon aimed his plasma cannon at him, and then noticed something, 

Garrod had placed a Krak Grenade in his arm that ended in the open muzzle of the plasma cannon. 

the explosion blew his arm off, and though that did not kill him, Garrods force halbard though his stomach did that. 

Garrod Thorin the Annihilus was alone, he stood all overs were dead. the rest of the hertics were no problem for him, he recovered the acheo technlogy and watched as the place burned from orbit.

he was chosen for this task for that deed and though he left his Psycannon behind, this being a strike mission, he is ready to slay all before him.

Weaponsower halberds and a wrist mounted storm bolter
Equiptment: psychic hood, twin frag & krak grenades


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

All good dkots, very epic.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I wanted to brush up on some of the new fluff before I committed to this. :grin: 

Name: Jacob 

Age: 454

Type: Strike Squad Brother

Appearance: Jacob wears his silver hair very short and matted to his skull. His eyes glow dimly when he is in battle with a soft teal colour. He has a clean shaven face with rounded features except for prominent cheekbones. A single burn mark can be seen just below his left eye from an attack by a glowing powersword wielded by a heretic. The blade barely missed his face, leaving a light burn wound as the energy field passed by. 

Personality: Jacob is stern enough for a grey knight, but not completely devoid of a sense of humour. He rarely says anything negative, preferring to preserve his own reputation among his bretheren. Only a dire breach of protocol or safety would prompt any friction between him and another. He is the kind of guy most find easy to get along with, but is still more than capable of succumbing to a foul mood on occasion. 

History: Jacob was born roughly four and a half centuries prior on the world of Saigon Prime. An unremarkable life as a toiler was to be his future were it not for a visit by the Black Ships of the Inquisition. He was taken among many others, assessed by strangers and then taken away yet again to a place that he could never have imagined. In the months that followed, he was tested, trialled and pushed to his limits. Only when his pain and fortitude was at the brink of collapse did they decide that he was worthy... 

Following his induction to the Grey Knights, what little of Jacob`s past worth remembering was washed away. He now serves with utter conviction and dedication, seeking only the completion of his sacred duty and preservation of the bonds of brotherhood. 

Weapons: Nemesis Force Halberd. Storm Bolter.

Wargear: Power armour. Psychic Hood. Frag and Krak Grenades.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok so far but obviously history is needed before I can say yay or nay.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah. Do you want more? I was pretty sleepy when I wrote this. 

_*headplants keyboard*_


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn, I see Grey Knights. I like Grey Knights. I play Grey Knights. I must RP Grey Knights. 

= Will try to post up a character when I get home.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Must have missed your post serp, of what's there nothing is wrong but there's no reason for him to be picked for the mission, If you can add a bit more.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright. I`ll think on it.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry if its a bit long I can cut it down if needed
You dont have to read the whole history but you wont understand him without it.

Name: Faustus Evander

Type: Strike Squad

Age: 243

Appearance: He has a standard Grey Knights suit of Power Armor with his favorite verses inscribed with fire. It is adorned with a purple trim on the left shoulder pad, right kneepad and psychic hood. Under the helmet is a kind (for a Grey Knight) face with shaggy brown hair that goes down to his back. His eyes are greenish-blue, but in combat a rage comes upon him and they take a purple tint. His rage is terrible to behold, especially from afar.

Personality: He is generally easy going and quiet. He never speaks out unless he has an opinion that has not been addressed, and when he does people listen. He doesn’t talk much, but his points are always thought out. In this way he is respected for never saying anything stupid. He is a good friend to have, although he has very few.

History: Faustus is not sure what Chapter he is from. He feels a special affinity to the White Scars and their hit and run tactics, but this may be just an extension of his personality. Really though, he doesn’t care. If it is anyone he thinks it is them, but he is wise enough not to pursue the matter.

Faustus’ first Justicar was killed by a Greater Demon in single combat, but he wounded it first. A Grand Master then slew the Demon with the help of Faustus’ well placed psycannon bolts. Faustus mourned his commanders death, and cared for that psycannon before his own life from that day forward.
He is known as the Archer because almost every shot he takes hits. Just like his speaking, it is thought through and aimed perfectly. His favored weapon is his storm bolter, but he never left his pyscannon for have a century, until it was destroyed.

He had been fighting Eight bloodcrushers with his squad, and here his second Justicar fell. He defeated a beast, and a second was blasted apart by Faustus’ psycannon. A third breached the line, however, and his commander was felled. Two more knights rushed in to fight, and Faustus silently berated for being so reckless. Then again, neither was yet 200. They together felled the third bloodcrushers, but was was badly wounded and the other retreated before the five incoming demons.
As two more knights fell around him, he poured fire into the Demons. They had little to no chance, with six against five they outnumbered the enemy, for now. Atilius beside him called out an incoming wave of Flesh Hounds numbering more that 100. They could not hope to stand against so many alone. A demon reached him, and tore his gun apart. He leaped forward and reached for his Justicar’s Halberd, and with the help of Brother Atilius, they felled him. Then, as another knight fell beside him, Faustus heard the rush of engines and knew their salvation had come.
Three Storm Ravens thundered past, dropping Terminator Squad Arcavius onto the Demons, and with them Librarian Ferveo. Another strike squad was also dropped, and Faustus could see 3 Paladins and some Purifiers in the third. The Storm Ravens annihilated the lesser Demons from above, and the Terminators took care of the Bloodcrushers with only 1 injury, and he would recover. Three of Faustus’ squad mates fell that day, one of which was his commander. The rest recovered fully after a while, and returned to fighting chaos.
He forever after used his first Justicar’s storm bolter and his second’s Halberd to remember them. He was almost not allowed, but he proved himself enough for them to let him.

He was able to come on this mission because in a third desperate situation, he saved his Justicars life by using his Storm Bolter and psybolt ammunition. Surrounded by Nurglings led by 6 Plaguebearers, it was Faustus and a dozen others. He shot a Plaguebearer in the head as it was about to kill his Justicar, and it fell on top of the weary Knight. He pushed through it and tried to acknowledge the deed, but Faustus was already gone to continue fighting.

Weapons: Nemesis Force Halberd and wrist-mounted storm bolter

Equipment: Psychic hood, 2 of each frag and krak grenades


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Your fluff is a tad innacurate mate. Also take note of the dates on the older posts? Warsmith has not been on this section of the forum for some time now, so I`m not sure if this is even going ahead.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its probably my fault as I did not removing it from the recruiting threads in the RP list.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Dangit. Whats bad about it? Even if this isnt happening its still interesting.
What a waste of time that was...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You should have checked before, last post was in late march, thats pretty long time ago and also the GM of this roleplay was not online for quite a while if I remember correctly.


----------

